# Launceston Holiday.



## DonMac (18/5/12)

Visiting your area in a few weeks and would like to know where the good beers are served.

What do you suggest. I will check them out. Thanks.


----------



## jlm (18/5/12)

On tap, The Cock and Bull has a couple of James Squires, Little Creatures (Quiet American is still on tap) and a few local brews......(Moo Brew Pilsener when really fresh is a part of why I moved down here...And also White Rabbit White and Dark....) and decent food....also Al, the guy who runs the place truly understands the gentle art of bar keeping. Down the road Irish Murphy's has an AHB member's brews on tap (Morrison's Brewery) which are very good and also a "guest" tap that changes each month.....Got a pint of Schofferhoffer a few weeks back. Crown Cellars on Bathurst st. (Again , round the corner from the Cock nd Bull) have the best range in town when it comes to bottle shops. Drinking an Emmerson's Porter from there right now. The TRC hotel bottle shop always seems to have Innis & Gunn in stock.

And Seven Sheds brewery is a short drive (45ish... minutes) from Launceston.......the Brewer's Reserve batches they have at the moment are worth the money.


----------



## probablynathan (19/5/12)

While your here make sure you try a few of the local brews Morrisons and Van Dieman are great and the current seasonal from Van Dieman Hedgerow is spectacular. Also if you dont have time to drive up to Railton I'm told 7 Sheds have a stall at the Launceston harvest market on each Saturday morning at the Cimitere street carpark. 
As jlm said the Cock and Bull is a great pub and Crown cellers is the best bottle shop around.


----------



## manticle (19/5/12)

DonMac said:


> Visiting your area in a few weeks and would like to know where the good beers are served.
> 
> What do you suggest. I will check them out. Thanks.



Unfortunately we only drove past it due to being in a hurry but maybe an hour out of Launceston there's a town called Weldborough which looks gorgeous. There's a pub there called the Wedlborough Hotel: http://www.hotel.weldborough.com.au/

If you are driving and have a bit of time (possibly an overnight stay if you want to sample everything), it might be worth checking out.

Not a personal recommendation as I've not been there but certainly piqued my interest.


----------



## DU99 (21/8/12)

My turn to do the rounds,flying in from melbourne,cock and bull sound's good and crown cellar's,might pop up to Hellyers Road Distillery.just added Weldborough


----------



## probablynathan (21/8/12)

I highly recomend a visit to the Wedlborough Hotel if you are in the area. A great old scool pub with a excelent range of Tassie beers and nice food.


----------



## DU99 (21/8/12)

i am staying in launceston.got a hire car and the mrs drives but dont drink..sound's like a trip


----------



## spog (21/8/12)

DU99 said:


> My turn to do the rounds,flying in from melbourne,cock and bull sound's good and crown cellar's,might pop up to Hellyers Road Distillery.just added Weldborough



Hellyers rd distillery...DO IT........
Seven sheds in Railton....DO IT.....
grab some Moo brew if you can,dont bother going to the brewery,..
but trawl the bottle shops for tassie beers...good selections to be found.....cheers........spog..........


----------



## DU99 (6/9/12)

just come back with a nice range.found davies grand central(servo) had a big range of local micro brew.Cock and Bull only had Moo Pilsner on tap.Hazards ale on tap Royal Oak


----------



## fcmcg (6/9/12)

Nice pick up Du...
Any chance you can post some tasting notes ?I'd be interested ...


----------



## Charst (6/9/12)

had the hazards bottled as the pub had ran the keg dry, best beer i had all night, although i dont mind the boags xxx, bready character was nice. i had boags wizard smith and the draught again the other night and i must say they dont make a bad beer really, pitty the one really shit beer they made was the one i could get in Vic.


St George. :icon_vomit:


----------



## time01 (7/9/12)

good selcetion Du.
still yet to try Morrisons.
latest Hedgerow from Van Diemans is superb!


----------



## DU99 (7/9/12)

tried the hazard ale on tap,hallertau hops according to label,bit cloudy.full bodied and flavoured with a malty backdrop that is very tasty.

moo pale ale .lovely golden colour with a nice thick head. late bitterness,floral and citrus aroma


----------

